# A4 won't hold gear at WOT



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

2006 A4 bone stock. Not sure if the tranny is about to take a dump or if maybe it is something with the drive by wire setup. Possibly a throttle position sensor or the motor that opens the throttle body.

Basically I can start from a dead stop and put the pedal to the floor and get the 1-2 shift at about 20mph, the 2-3 shift at 30-35 and the 3-4 at arounf 45mph. Won't rev over about 2000-2500 rpm in any gear unless I manually select 1, or 2. It will hold the gear to a higher speed if I do manually select them but it doesn't seem to pull with much power. After the 40-45mph it will not shift down at all, unless manually selected. 

The car has about 77k on it and I don't want to pay 2500 for a new trans if that won't fix the issue. Has anyone else had this problem??

*side note - The gas pedal has stuck before at about half throttle causing me to almost wreck the car. I took it apart and lubricated it with dielectric grease. This was about 18 months ago.... my throttle issues that i am describing now have been happening within the last 2 months or so.

Thanks in advance for any and all help/input.


----------



## L8R-GT (Jul 23, 2011)

sounds like the car is never reaching WOT 2000-2500 rpm is nothing I would try to find out if you are getting WOT. what will it rev in park just don't blow it up in park if you put it on the floor in park it should hit the rev limiter quick some where around 6500


----------



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

it will rev all the way to redline in park or neutral. I think it probably would if I held the gear manually til speed. haven't tried past probably 4k or so while in a forward gear.


----------



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

it does seem to rev slower in neutral or park than It seems it should.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you had it scanned to see if it's throwing any codes?

Larry


----------



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

No, I'm going to do that tonight. I have a diablo sport tuner for the Camaro so I thought it may be a good idea to scan for codes. No CES or SES lights have come on so far, unless the dash light happens to be burned out. Quite a cunundrum though, drove the car a bit more yesterday. Runs & drives just fine... revs all the way to 6500...... just won't go fast


----------



## 06M6BLK (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like you are having drive-by-wire issues. Those shift points you mentioned are average if you were using about 10-15% throttle. The gas pedal in these cars is just a throttle position sensor and when you step on it, it tells the computer to open the throttle plate accordingly. The throttle body itself has another tps, the computer checks to see that both are always in agreement (within a few %). Usually if there is a problem it will set a dtc and the check engine light will be on, but not always. A good scan tool with live data display should let you monitor the throttle position. If you have access to one, watch the positions (with the key on and engine off) and move the pedal to see if they change accordingly. Electronic throttle bodies are know for all sorts of gremlins, but on occasion it could be the pedal or a chafed wire/bad ground. Good luck!


----------



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I don't have access to a scan tool of that type. If someone in the DFW Texas area has one I'd be happy to supply some brews for the usage. I'll swing by the spot that I usually go to have the oil changed and see if they have one too. Any ideas for a source for a well working but cheap one online??


----------



## millertimetx (Oct 2, 2010)

Turns out the throttle pedal had shifted in the assembly so it wasn't applying full pressure on the sensor. The assembly seemed kinda poorly made, the plastic that houses the pedal shaft had totally distorted. I ordered a new assembly but did a temp fix with zip ties in the meantime. Kinda ghetto but I do have the fun pedal back in business. Thanks to all for the opinions & input.


----------

